# Templates/outlines.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Does anyone have a good source for templates? The wife has requested that I route some garden plaques in the shape of a dragonfly, but I have only been able to find one template, and it is a bit too simplistic for what she is wanting.

TIA.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Tell your wife I like her idea! The bad news is I can't point to any place to template.....

Have you thought of doing your own and sharing with us? That is one thing I would like to see more of on the forum...... actual a lot more of.

In fact if you have a picture I'd be willing to make it into a drawing for you...... well if I can anyway.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stan, the easiest way might be to do a Google search for *"dragonfly * and select the images button. You can print out the image and transfer the outline to 1/4" Masonite. Another place to check would be:
www.thewinfieldcollection.com 
This company sells patterns for all types of yard decorations, scrollsaw projects and furniture.

P.S. They have 2 patterns


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

reible said:


> Tell your wife I like her idea! The bad news is I can't point to any place to template.....
> 
> Have you thought of doing your own and sharing with us? That is one thing I would like to see more of on the forum...... actual a lot more of.
> 
> ...


Ed,
Thanks for the offer of drawing one. I may get back to you if I don't find anything before long.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> Stan, the easiest way might be to do a Google search for *"dragonfly *and select the images button. You can print out the image and transfer the outline to 1/4" Masonite. Another place to check would be:
> www.thewinfieldcollection.com
> This company sells patterns for all types of yard decorations, scrollsaw projects and furniture.
> 
> P.S. They have 2 patterns


That link looks interesting, 'specially the "Giant Yard Bugs". As for Google -- I keep forgetting about the 'images' option. Off to see what comes up.

THanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI the "What is it?" image that was correctly identified as a tracing stylus is from them. It is on page 55 so if you need to fill in some extra money to make the postage worth while it is a $2.95 item or a set for $4.95..... I have ordered from them and I like them, in fact I was looking at the catalog today thinking about order the squirrel patterns.....

Ed


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Sounds good. Thanks to Mike's reminder about Google 'images', I think I have some acceptable images to work from. Now to figure out how to add some detail to a flat template. If I come up with something worthwhile, I'll post it here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, I am going to take a run over to the store Winfield has. I will keep an eye open for special deals and let you know.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stan, the easiest way to bring a flat pattern to life is to do it in layers, IE make an extra set of wings and glue them on top of the flat pattern. Or you could cut the wings away from the pattern and attach them using some pieces cut from a steel spring. That way any breeze and the wings will move. A visit to the hardware store should set you up. Show us the end results.


----------

